# Midlet & Com Port



## netman82 (18. Jun 2007)

Hi alle,

ich würde gern über ein midlet die verfügbaren com ports des handy anzeigen und diese dann vom handy aus ansteuern.
Weiss jemand ob dies Möglich ist bzw. ob die handys irgendwelche tech. requirements dafuer haben?

Ich find im ganzen netz kaum was dazu =(

Vielen dank im voraus,
Mike


----------



## The_S (18. Jun 2007)

Also

1.) habe ich kA
2.) sehen wir es nicht so gerne, wenn man Doppelposts in verschiedenen Kategorien macht
3.) Evtl. bekommst du eher hilfe, wenn du in die richtige Kategorie (J2ME) postest

lg


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jun 2007)

*verschieb*


----------

